# Where to buy in Dallas, Texas



## kcox82 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have been feeding raw for almost a month now and currently have been buying just from grocery stores... watching sale items and such. They actually have a decent selection of different items. But I was curios to see if anyone else in this area fed raw and had any good contacts for processors. I have tried looking in the phone book as well as online and am not turning up with much.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/DFW_BARF/?v=1&t=search&ch=web&pub=groups&sec=group&slk=1

http://www.texasraw.org/

http://groups.yahoo.com/search?query=raw+feeding+texas


----------



## kcox82 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you VERY much. Greatly appreciate it.


----------

